# Cons laid eggs



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

This is just half ta fry from my 1" con :laugh:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice clear pics!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool...it looks like u are gonna have a crap load of convicts.

what do u plan to do with them? feeder fish?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

id use them for feeder food


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how do you tell female from male? i just got 2 1"ers and got one with a sort of reddish belly and another that looked a lil diff... hoping that i would get a female and male, also will they breed without a flat surface? will they lay their eggs on the gravel?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> how do you tell female from male? i just got 2 1"ers and got one with a sort of reddish belly and another that looked a lil diff... hoping that i would get a female and male, also will they breed without a flat surface? will they lay their eggs on the gravel?


 Nice picture ...

Females are generally smaller in comparisons with the males. Also females have very colourful bellies. Males usually tend to have longer dorsal and anal fins than the females. These fish will breed in almost any conditions, so basically whatever setup you provide for them will do the trick...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my convict with the reddish belly has more elongated fins than the other one with no red on its belly... and the other one is smaller, but since they are babies, it could be age difference... the one that i am hoping is a male(no red coloration) has a little bit of blue reflection on its dorsal fin..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: that gravel looks like rice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, theyll make great feeders...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool pics, I'm still waiting for mine to breed.


----------



## duckman1987 (Oct 21, 2003)

The way to sex between male and female cons is that females have orange on their bellies and males don't. Another way to determine the gender of this fish is like what everyelse has said.........Males have long more flowing fins than the females and that the males are bigger than most females.


----------

